# Congiuntivo con lo stesso soggetto: benché



## SPR14118

Salve!

Come conosco c'è una vecchia regola che ci dice _di non usare il congiuntivo quando il soggetto della dipendente coincide con il soggetto della principale_. Ma in qualche libro grammaticale incontro una frase:
'Lavorava ancora benché avesse già l'età per andare in pensione'. Ci sono altri manuali che usano esempi di questo tipo. E cioè: si dice o non si dice? Frasi di questo tipo sono usabili?

Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## bearded

Salve

Dopo la congiunzione 'benché' (come dopo parecchie altre) ci vuole il congiuntivo, e non importa che il soggetto della principale e quello della secondaria siano uguali o diversi.  Del resto, non capisco bene a quale regola ti riferisci.  L'esempio da te citato è perfettamente conforme alla buona sintassi italiana.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, SPR e bm.
Bearded man, ho l'impressione che sia una di quelle indicazioni semplicistiche che spesso vengono fornite per comodità nei siti/corsi di italiano per stranieri.
Qualche esempio:

NON vanno col congiuntivo:
_– Le frasi che hanno lo stesso soggetto:
Es: Mi piacerebbe essere più intelligente.
Non sono sicuro di essere migliore di te.
Ero felice di averti incontrata.
_
Quando la frase principale e quella secondaria hanno lo stesso soggetto, non usiamo il congiuntivo ma l’indicativo.
_Es: Io voglio partire subito 
Io voglio che voi partiate subito.
_
Attenzione perché NON sempre devo usare il congiuntivo. Vediamo quando:
Se la frase principale e la frase secondaria hanno lo stesso soggetto. 
_Esempi: penso di arrivare più tardi (io penso -io arriverò più tardi). 
Laura crede di passare l’esame (Laura pensa – Laura passerà l’esame)_


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Necsus

L'indicazione è davvero semplicistica perché non tiene conto di tutta una serie di frasi secondarie che debbono essere comunque al congiuntivo...
Io non avevo pensato ai casi da te elencati - e me ne dolgo ((osservo tuttavia che nella frase sopracitata ''io voglio partire subito'' non usiamo l'indicativo, ma l'infinito...)).


----------



## Necsus

bearded man said:


> ((osservo tuttavia che nella frase sopracitata ''io voglio partire subito'' non usiamo l'indicativo, ma l'infinito...))


Be', chissà, se l'indicazione fosse stata corretta, forse avrebbe 'stonato' nel contesto.  Un'altra frase d'esempio dalla succitata pagina:
_- nego che l’assassino sia stata io._


----------



## bearded

Necsus said:


> Be', chissà, se l'indicazione fosse stata corretta, forse avrebbe 'stonato' nel contesto.  Un'altra frase d'esempio dalla succitata pagina:
> _- nego che l’assassino sia stata io._


----------



## Nino83

La "generalità" (presunta) di questa regola sembra restringersi alle subordinate completive oggettive (dirette e indirette).


----------



## bearded

Secondo me la 'regola' può riguardare anche le subordinate finali:
tu parti per allontanarti da me,
e non
tu parti affinché ti allontani da me.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Secondo me la 'regola' può riguardare anche le subordinate finali



Giusto.
Anche tutte quelle parole che svolgono una doppia funzione, cioè quella di preposizione e di congiunzione. 

Frase temporale: anteriorità

*Prima di andare* al cinema sono andato al bar a mangiare un gelato (stesso soggetto: prima che io andassi al cinema)
*Prima che tu andassi* al cinema, sono andato al bar a mangiare un gelato (soggetto differente: prima che *tu* andassi al cinema, *io* ho mangiato un gelato) 

Frase temporale: posteriorità 

*Dopo essere tornato* a casa ho iniziato a preparare la cena (stesso soggetto)
*Dopo che tu sei tornato* a casa ho iniziato a preparare la cena (soggetto differente)


----------



## bearded

'Prima che' e 'dopo che' mi suscitano dei dubbi:

prima che ti vedessi non sapevo quanto fossi bella (non necessariamente ''dopo averti visto''),
dopo che ebbi mangiato cominciai ad avvertire dei dolori (non necessariamente ''dopo aver mangiato'').


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> 'Prima che' e 'dopo che' mi suscitano dei dubbi



Personalmente non percepisco differenze di significato tra "prima che" e "prima di" e tra "dopo che" e "dopo di".


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Personalmente non percepisco differenze di significato tra "prima che" e "prima di" e tra "dopo che" e "dopo di".


La cosiddetta regola non sarebbe che con lo stesso soggetto NON ci vuole il congiuntivo? Non è di questo che stiamo discutendo?   Dunque, con 'prima che' di solito ci vuole il congiuntivo, mentre mi pareva che tu sostenessi che - quando il soggetto è lo stesso - ci vuole 'prima di+infinito'.
Quando hai scritto ''anche tutte quelle parole...'' non intendevi ''la regola si estende anche a tutte quelle parole''...?
Io ho fornito un esempio con ''prima che..'' - secondo me corretto - che prova il contrario.
Ma forse ho frainteso quello che tu volevi dire.
Comunque il tuo ed il mio esempio con ''dopo che'' non mi sembrano pertinenti, perché in nessun caso c'è un congiuntivo.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> La cosiddetta regola non sarebbe che con lo stesso soggetto NON ci vuole il congiuntivo?



Ah, ecco, ora ho capito.
C'è stato un fraintendimento sulla regola.
Io non dico che sia _necessario/obbligatorio_ usare l'infinito quando il soggetto della principale e quello della subordinata sono uguali, ma che _di solito_ si usa l'infinito in questi casi.

La regola vale anche per le subordinate completive oggettive.
_Penso che vado al mare_ è corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale e anche usata, quanto _penso di andare al mare_ (magari con qualche sfumatura di significato).
Poi, cambia di verbo in verbo.
Dire _voglio che vado al mare_ è sbagliato, qui l'unico caso ammissibile è _voglio andare al mare_.

Intendevo dire che _di solito_, quando il soggetto è lo stesso, si tende ad usare l'infinito.

La regola, così come posta nell'OP (_non usare il congiuntivo quando il soggetto della dipendente coincide con il soggetto della principale_) è troppo tassativa.  

Una regola *stretta e categorica*, per tutti i verbi, non si può trovare nemmeno per le completive oggettive.


----------



## King Crimson

Nino83 said:


> Ah, ecco, ora ho capito.
> _Penso che vado al mare_ è corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale e anche usata, quanto _penso di andare al mare_ (magari con qualche sfumatura di significato).


 
Davvero? Non discuto sulla correttezza grammaticale, ma sull'uso sarei molto cauto. Nella migliore delle ipotesi direi che la frequenza d'uso è molto inferiore a quella di "penso di andare al mare"_._


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> _Penso che vado al mare_ è corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale


Dal punto di vista grammaticale non dovrebbe caso mai essere _penso che io vada al mare _(congiuntivo dopo i verbi di opinione)?
E concordo con KingCrimson: quanti italiani direbbero 'penso che vado/vada al mare'?


----------



## Nino83

King Crimson said:


> Davvero? Non discuto sulla correttezza grammaticale, ma sull'uso sarei molto cauto. Nella migliore delle ipotesi direi che la frequenza d'uso è molto inferiore a quella di "penso di andare al mare"_._





bearded man said:


> Dal punto di vista grammaticale non dovrebbe caso mai essere _penso che io vada al mare _(congiuntivo dopo i verbi di opinione)?
> E concordo con KingCrimson: quanti italiani direbbero 'penso che vado/vada al mare'?



Sinceramente non capisco. 
Prima ho detto che quando il soggetto è lo stesso nelle completive oggettive e con alcune preposizioni/congiunzioni nelle frasi temporali si usa l'infinito e mi si accusa di aver detto che l'infinito sarebbe *obbligatorio*. 
Poi chiarisco che non ho mai sostenuto che fosse obbligatorio e che quindi è grammaticalmente possibile e mi si dice che non è utilizzato. 
L'ho già affermato all'inizio che non è utilizzato quando il soggetto è lo stesso.


----------



## King Crimson

> _Penso che vado al mare_ è corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale *e anche usata*


----------



## bearded

Le obiezioni riguardano quanto hai scritto al #13:  ''grammaticalmente *corretta* e anche usata *quanto....''*


----------



## Nino83

Quando l'azione è imminente l'ho sentita dire (contesto: "ok, ho capito, e cosa fai adesso?" "non so, penso che vado al mare/al cinema/al pub. Vuoi venire?"). 
Sarà un uso regionale? Probabile. È grammaticalmente corretta? Sì. È grammaticalmente corretta col verbo _volere_? No. Era questo che volevo sottolineare. A volte la correttezza grammaticale del congiuntivo (quando il soggetto della principale e della subordinata è lo stesso) dipende dal verbo, fermo restando che, in base a quello che ho detto nei commenti #7 e #9, l'infinito è la soluzione più usata e comune in questi casi. 
Spero di aver chiarito la mia opinione.


----------



## King Crimson

Nino83 said:


> Quando l'azione è imminente l'ho sentita dire (contesto: "ok, ho capito, e cosa fai adesso?" "non so, penso che vado al mare/al cinema/al pub. Vuoi venire?").
> Sarà un uso regionale? Probabile. È grammaticalmente corretta? Sì. È grammaticalmente corretta col verbo _volere_? No. Era questo che volevo sottolineare. A volte la correttezza grammaticale del congiuntivo (quando il soggetto della principale e della subordinata è lo stesso) dipende dal verbo, *fermo restando che, in base a quello che ho detto nei commenti #7 e #9, l'infinito è la soluzione più usata e comune in questi c*asi.
> Spero di aver chiarito la mia opinione.


 
Vedo che finalmente ci siamo arrivati...


----------



## quasi.stellar

Un piccolissimo appunto (scusate ma non so come si fa a quotare) al post n.3
_Es: Io voglio partire subito_
io non vedo nessuna subordinata.

Questa è la normale forma usata per i verbi servili (tempo qualunque del verbo servile reggente + infinito del verbo servito). La forma verbale è strutturata (e va letta) insieme, un po' come succede ai verbi ausiliari. Non formano mai due proposizioni separate.


----------



## Necsus

quasi.stellar said:


> Un piccolissimo appunto (scusate ma non so come si fa a quotare) al post n.3


Ciao, quasi. Per quotare un post puoi usare i due comandi in basso a destra nel post, dopo il numero progressivo, o evidenziare la parte che ti interessa e cliccare sui comandi che appariranno.

Per il resto vorrei solo chiarire, onde evitare fraintendimenti, che il tuo 'appunto' lo hai fatto al contenuto di un sito che io avevo citato in quel post quale esempio di come non bisognerebbe fornire le nozioni a chi sta imparando una lingua. Puoi accedervi cliccando sulle parole iniziali della citazione, "Quando la frase principale", che appaiono sottolineate e di colore diverso a indicare il possibile collegamento con un CLIC. 

Buon forum!


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ciao, Necsus. Ti chiedo scusa, non avevo capito che il tuo post fosse riferito a ciò che "non" bisogna fare. Bene, allora siamo completamente d'accordo.
Grazie di tutto e grazie anche per le preziose info.


----------

